# 2011 Pathfinder SV New Owner Cross Bar Roof Rack Issue



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

First post and hoping someone might be able to help out. Just took delivery of a nice new 2011 Pathfinder SV. (Couldn't resist the price despite gas prices!!). Anyway, it comes with out the roof cross bars. Spoke to three dealers and all say that the OEM cross bars are only for certain 2011 Pathfinders, in particular the LE version. 

Anyway, they are hesitant to sell me the bars and parts to hold them on. Reason... Nissan says it's not supported. One dealer mentioned that once the crossbars go up, Nissan is worried that the owner will put too much weight on the roof?? He mentioned that the LE and other versions have extra roof supports. He also mentioned that if they would give up the parts, they could be liable for roof crimps, dents whatever...

Question... does anyone know if the OEM cross bars will fit despite Nissan not wanting to give up the parts for fear of liability?

Any response would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## silveredition (Mar 23, 2011)

have you tried this website? 

My Nissan Parts Store Online Nissan Parts and Nissan Accessories

I just searched any they have the cross bars.

Description Year MSRP Price Core Price Your Price 
Cross bar - W/o sunroof - W/o sunroof 
05-11 $100.33 $75.25 


Cross bar - W/sunroof - W/sunroof 
05-11 $100.33 $75.25 

When I went to the dealer last week for my oil change, they quoted me $400.00 for the cross bar, hahaha .. dealers are such rip offs. Anyway, I will be ordering mine from this site. I am guessing you would need 2 cross bar. Good Luck.


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried all the sites for OEM crossbars. What comes up is that they will not fit my particular model. I find that perplexing in that the side rails are drilled and have screws in them waiting for cross bars??? I would like to confirm that the bars will fit without buying them and then needing to return if they don't. 

Thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

pa350z said:


> I have tried all the sites for OEM crossbars. What comes up is that they will not fit my particular model. I find that perplexing in that the side rails are drilled and have screws in them waiting for cross bars??? I would like to confirm that the bars will fit without buying them and then needing to return if they don't.
> 
> Thanks for the comment!!!


why not contact Nissan?:
Nissan Consumer Affairs
P.O. Box 685003
Franklin TN 37068-5003
(800) NISSAN-1 (or 800-647-7261)
8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.,
Eastern / Central Time / Pacific Time
Monday through Friday
i generally don't recommend by-passing the dealer with inquiries, however, if you suspect that you are getting inaccurate information from the dealer, then.............


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Nissan number. Tried the MyNissanParts.com and it was not clear if the crossbar price included the mounting hardware. So... I call them directly and (1) the Parts representative could not answer the question... (2) reason.. is that they will NOT ship crossbars to peoples home because they get damaged and are constantly returned WTF??? I am simply stunned at how difficult it is to get answers when I am ready to pay. 

My next step, I guess is to call Nissan directly.

Thanks for the comments!!!

UPDATE -- Just got off the phone with Nissan Consumer Affairs -- they can't help or make comments. Referred me back to the dealer!!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

pa350z said:


> Thanks for the Nissan number. Tried the MyNissanParts.com and it was not clear if the crossbar price included the mounting hardware. So... I call them directly and (1) the Parts representative could not answer the question... (2) reason.. is that they will NOT ship crossbars to peoples home because they get damaged and are constantly returned WTF??? I am simply stunned at how difficult it is to get answers when I am ready to pay.
> 
> My next step, I guess is to call Nissan directly.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!!!


another good source for on-line purchases: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
i can't imagine that there would be any issue with safe & proper use of crossbars on your truck as i don't think there would be any difference in roof construction, but as far as applicability for your year & model, best get the word from the maunfacturer, as the dealer should have done on your behalf in the first place. the crossbars do indeed come as standard features on the LE model, and not on the others, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they cannot be used on the others..........


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

Well... ended up speaking with Midway Nissan in Phoenix Arizona. Their Parts Department did not give up so fast. They strongly believe that the 2011 Pathfinder LE Crossbar system will work with any 2011 Pathfinder with side roof rails. We ended up putting an order together and expect to receive it next week. Not sure why this is so difficult, but, their parts guy said that the diagrams for OEM parts for the 2011 models are not all there??? Nevertheless, I will rely on their expertise and guidance. Lets wait and see.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

That sounds really messed up. I don't think there will be any structural difference between and SV or an LE, just the bling bling inside and out.


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

Well... here we go. Parts are set to arrive tomorrow. Hoping everything fits nice and neat. Stay tuned for the report!!


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

Well... it works. The 2011 Pathfinder LE crossbars will EXACTLY fit any model 2011 Pathy with obvious roof rails. The installation was a breeze. Hats off to the fellows at Midway Nissan in Phoenix, AZ parts department for going out on the limb and determining that the crossbars WILL work despite Nissan not supporting such. Total installation took about 20 minutes. Note: there are no printed instructions for this work other than the Nissan Genuine Parts Catalog schematics. Total cost with shipping $247.00. You need two crossbars, 2 RH stanchions, 2 LH stanchions, 8 specified bolts to connect stanchions to the roof rails, 8 specified bolts to connect the crossbars to the stanchions. 

I also added the Nissan rubber protector strips (total of 4) to the roof to protect it from any cargo I place up there. This keeps a cargo bag, for example, from being placed directly on the roof.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

pa350z said:


> Well... it works. The 2011 Pathfinder LE crossbars will EXACTLY fit any model 2011 Pathy with obvious roof rails. The installation was a breeze. Hats off to the fellows at Midway Nissan in Phoenix, AZ parts department for going out on the limb and determining that the crossbars WILL work despite Nissan not supporting such.


glad they fit, figured they would............
re: "Nissan not supporting such", did you or anyone else ever contact Nissan _directly_ regarding this, or just Nissan dealerships that would not go to the trouble to verify their applicability?


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

I did contact Nissan Consumer Affairs directly. Was put on hold after posing the question. After being on hold a few minutes, the fellow politely said that I need to contact a dealer and could provide no further information but gave me a case/ticket number for future reference. As I mentioned, I tried three other dealers and none, other than Midway, would even attempt to answer the question. In fact, even one of them would not ship me the materials even if I wanted them.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

pa350z said:


> I did contact Nissan Consumer Affairs directly. Was put on hold after posing the question. After being on hold a few minutes, the fellow politely said that I need to contact a dealer and could provide no further information but gave me a case/ticket number for future reference. As I mentioned, I tried three other dealers and none, other than Midway, would even attempt to answer the question. In fact, even one of them would not ship me the materials even if I wanted them.


it never ceases to amaze me how a person has to "go to battle" just to be able to buy something anymore :lame:
customer service is damn near non-existant
no wonder local businesses are losing ground to internet sales.........
can you imagine having to fight these battles face to face in multiple dealerships after driving to them, parking, argueing, etc?
...........and Nissans non-handling of the matter makes it all that much worse!
_rant over, i feel better now_


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Glad they worked out for ya. Can't believe that Nissan support told you to contact a dealer. You should take your Pathfinder to your local dealer and show him that it works and maybe now they can do something about it.


----------



## damion (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Fellas
I'm also new to this site. I also own a 2011 SV model and YES it does come with cross bars on roof racks as well as running boards. Sorry I never replied sooner.


----------



## damion (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry Fellas I should have checked first. I live in Canada and the SV does come with different options then the SV model in the States.Ours come with cross bars on roof and also running boards .We do not have the "Silver" model in Canada, which I would have preferred.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Just shows the techs don't know everything about the cars they work on.


----------



## ba23 (Jun 28, 2012)

pa350z said:


> Well... it works. The 2011 Pathfinder LE crossbars will EXACTLY fit any model 2011 Pathy with obvious roof rails. The installation was a breeze. Hats off to the fellows at Midway Nissan in Phoenix, AZ parts department for going out on the limb and determining that the crossbars WILL work despite Nissan not supporting such. Total installation took about 20 minutes. Note: there are no printed instructions for this work other than the Nissan Genuine Parts Catalog schematics. Total cost with shipping $247.00. You need two crossbars, 2 RH stanchions, 2 LH stanchions, 8 specified bolts to connect stanchions to the roof rails, 8 specified bolts to connect the crossbars to the stanchions.
> 
> I also added the Nissan rubber protector strips (total of 4) to the roof to protect it from any cargo I place up there. This keeps a cargo bag, for example, from being placed directly on the roof.


pa370: I know this is an old thread..but I'm having the same issue with my dealership for my pathy silver. Did you order thru the dealer, or use the mynissanparts website? If you just used the website, do you have the part ##'s for the bolts and other items besides the cross bars themselves? Thanks!


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

ba23 said:


> pa370: I know this is an old thread..but I'm having the same issue with my dealership for my pathy silver. Did you order thru the dealer, or use the mynissanparts website? If you just used the website, do you have the part ##'s for the bolts and other items besides the cross bars themselves? Thanks!


This is what I was provided from Midway Nissan in Phoenix, AZ. It all worked for my particular truck. Read my posts above. I would suggest you contact them at 1-866-374-7490. I was only able to order this over the phone. 

*Quantity Part No. Description*
2 73807-ZL10B CROSSBAR A830
2 73835-ZL20B STANCHION D-1
8 01136-0004U BOLT HD1A
2 73834-ZL20B STANCHION D-1
8 01424-0006U BOLT HD1C


----------

